

Ask HN: What services and software do you pay for? - panabee

This covers either business (e.g., AWS, Facebook ads, Bitbucket) or personal (e.g., Uber, Instacart, Netflix). If possible, please try to list the product not the category (e.g., AWS, not hosting).
======
joelkesler
Software:

    
    
      - Adobe Creative Cloud
      - Textmate
      - CSSEdit (Great CSS editor - sadly discontinued)
      - Macupdate Desktop (simple mac app updates)
      - 1Password (Password management)
      - CloudPull (offline Google Apps backups)
      - DaiseyDisk (visualize disk space)
      - DiskWarrior (Mac disk repair)
      - ScannerZ (Mac disk testing)
      - GitBox (simple Git front end)
      - Transmit (FTP)
      - TotalFinder (Mac Finder Enhancements)
      - BetterSnapTool (semi-tiling window manager)
      - ServeToMe (personal media streaming with adaptive bitrates)
      - Find Any File (advanced file searches)
      - LaunchControl (launchd(8) service creation and editing)
      - A Better Finder Rename (good for batch renaming and modifications)
    

Services:

    
    
      - Netflix
      - Tunnelbear
      - GoDaddy
      - 10dollar.ca
      - Dreamhost
      - Openshift
      - Dropbox
      - Audible

------
Joona
Just for personal use, and I'm not exactly a hacker either:

    
    
      Webtropia - Server hosting
      Gandi & OVH - Domains
      Dxtory - DirectX/OpenGL capture (one time)
    

I also have a free student account on Github, plus $100 credit on Digital
Ocean I should use. Mostly I use free/open source software though (Photoshop
CS2 worth a mention?).

------
akg_67
Business: Digital Ocean (VPS), GoDaddy (Domain Name), Namecheap (SSL),
PhpStorm (PHP IDE), PyCharm (Python IDE), Sublime Text 2 (Text Editor),
Balsamiq (Mockups), Tableau (Visualization), Dropbox (storage), Stripe
(Payment), Paypal (Payment)

Personal: Netflix (Movies and TV Series)

------
chilicuil
I'm a cheap guy, just pay:

\- iwantmyname for domains, a suckless register

\- digital ocean for testing (vps)

\- chicagovps.net for long term services (vps)

\- pagekite, localhost for the world

~~~
foxpc
I'm not very technical but why do you need to use pagekite instead of
something like ngrok, which offers fairly good functionality when registered,
for free?

------
andymoe
Off the top of my head for business:

\- Shopify

\- Xero (accounting)

\- Stitch Labs (Inventory/integration)

\- Slack

\- Shipping Easy

\- AWS

\- Adobe Creative Cloud

\- CrossWorks for ARM

\- EAGLE PCB (PCB layout - the real good stuff is all 10k a seat)

\- Dropbox

Personal:

\- Tivo

\- Netflix

\- Crashplan

\- Dropbox

The better question might be what would you buy given more resources.

------
webhat
* New Relic - Server Monitoring

* Canvas by Instructure - Learning Management System

------
autotravis
Business:

* New Relic

* Rackspace VPS, CDN

* CrashPlan

* Amazon S3

Personal:

* Sublime

* Digital Ocean VPS

* Experimental VPS's from Cloud Shards, BlueVM, etc (whoever is cheap at the time I'm looking)

* Hulu Plus

* Amazon Prime

------
mindcrime
Business:

Linode

Github

Hoovers

Google Apps

Mixergy

Safari

Amazon AWS

~~~
panabee
why linode & aws?

~~~
mindcrime
We use Linode for infrastructure - our website, our CRM system, demo servers,
wiki, etc. AWS is just for R&D, temporary demos, etc.

------
kidlogic
zapier, github

